# Any reason not to buy discontinued model?



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

I came across a Longines Conquest L3.281.0.87.7 watch at the Tourneau outlet near my house. I tried to link to it but this forum will not let me. 

I really like it and it is available for under $1100. I am pretty sure this is a discontinued model. That doesn't bother me but I thought I would check in here to see if anyone here can come up with a reason not to buy a discontinued model. 

Thank you


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

Some of my best purchases have been discontinued models.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No reason, other than the price isn’t really a bargain. Do a google search.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> No reason, other than the price isn't really a bargain. Do a google search.


Can you point me to an authorized dealer with a better price? Even the grey market dealers seem to have it at higher prices.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

Gray market dealers vary considerably in the quality of their warranty coverage. Do a search on this forum to see whether a particular dealer has provided good or poor resolution of issues in the past. If poor, then unless the savings is big enough to cover the cost of a service or repair if needed, the authorized dealer may be the better way to go.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Can you point me to an authorized dealer with a better price? Even the grey market dealers seem to have it at higher prices.


I don't think yankeexpress was saying $1,100 wasn't a bargain. I think he was saying don't buy discontinued if the price isn't a bargain by researching. For example, there's only 1 model of Citizen Eco-drive that has a pulsemeter scale released around 2008. One site has NOS for $338 and refuses to accept a reasonable offer so phooey on them.


----------



## mrv (Aug 23, 2010)

BillSWPA said:


> Gray market dealers vary considerably in the quality of their warranty coverage. Do a search on this forum to see whether a particular dealer has provided good or poor resolution of issues in the past. If poor, then unless the savings is big enough to cover the cost of a service or repair if needed, the authorized dealer may be the better way to go.


This is a simple quartz watch, with no complications. It's unlikely it will ever need a repair or service. Looks like, one can easily buy a replacement ETA movement for it for under $50. I would not worry about warranty at all for these kind of watches, any capable watchmaker can have the movement replaced if necessary for a small charge. I would definitely buy it if I like it. The only thing, are you sure that the watch is not used in your Tourneau, mine is selling used stuff too.

https://watchbase.com/longines/caliber/l263


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

This particular watch is new. At the Tourneau outlet near me the pre owned watches are in a separate section and are clearly marked as pre owned This watch is available for around $1600 from some grey market dealers. Tourneau is an authorized dealer. I won't spend over a thousand dollars on a grey market watch. It is too much money (for me) to risk.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I wouldn‘t pay 1100bucks but that‘s just me. But if you are willing to pay and the Longines floats your boat, go for it.

Btw: I would never ever use my email address as a screen name. Invitation for scammers and spammers. Just saying.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

stuffler said:


> I wouldn't pay 1100bucks but that's just me. But if you are willing to pay and the Longines floats your boat, go for it.
> 
> Btw: I would never ever use my email address as a screen name. Invitation for scammers and spammers. Just saying.


Do you have less expensive recommendations for something with a similar look? I am always open to suggestions. I simply ignore spammers.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have less expensive recommendations for something with a similar look? I am always open to suggestions. I simply ignore spammers.


You might have misunderstood my comment. Sorry for not being clear enough. My comment was related to the watch and its value for money ratio, I wouldn't pay $1100 for a watch like that. That's what I wanted to say. I would gladly pay more for a good vfm ratio, Limes Phara, Union Seris come to my mind. Both with reliable mechanical movements, both available with bling as well, both with excellent fit and finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

What is wrong with a "watch like that"? I don't really have more to spend right now. I am not a watch expert so I would love your perspective. I am looking for something that:

1. Is USD 1200 or less. This is a pretty hard cap. Can't do more right now no matter how good a value it is. Sometimes I can, but not right now.
2. Is a moderate size. My wrist is fairly small.
3. Is a quartz movement. I have an automatic and I don't really love it. It gets magnetized and then runs fast. It's a PITA.
4. Looks like a woman's watch. I don't want something that looks like a scaled down man's watch. I like a feminine look.

I want something pretty that keeps good time in my budget. I always thought Longines was a well respected watch company.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What is wrong with a "watch like that"? I don't really have more to spend right now. I am not a watch expert so I would love your perspective. I am looking for something that:
> 
> 1. Is USD 1200 or less. This is a pretty hard cap. Can't do more right now no matter how good a value it is. Sometimes I can, but not right now.
> 2. Is a moderate size. My wrist is fairly small.
> ...


If the watch is the one you like best, buy it. Don't let us internet strangers push our prejudices on you.

That said, paying over $1k for a quartz watch is not what many guys around this site would crave. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

But why the prejudice against quartz watches? Is there a reason it is so terrible? If so, what is that reason? Am I the only one who has problems with my automatic watch getting demagnetized? My Hamilton automatic is a nice watch but it gets magnetized and runs very fast. I have to take it in all the time to get it demagnetized. The store where I bought it does it without a charge but it is a PITA. Is there some way to prevent automatic watches from getting demagnetized?

If I had thousands to spend I would get an Omega but I don't.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> But why the prejudice against quartz watches? Is there a reason it is so terrible? If so, what is that reason? Am I the only one who has problems with my automatic watch getting demagnetized? My Hamilton automatic is a nice watch but it gets magnetized and runs very fast. I have to take it in all the time to get it demagnetized. The store where I bought it does it without a charge but it is a PITA. Is there some way to prevent automatic watches from getting demagnetized?
> 
> If I had thousands to spend I would get an Omega but I don't.


I demagnitize mine with this from eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Repa....TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xwatch+demagnitizer.TRS0.TSS0

Fast, cheap and easy to do at home as needed.

As for quartz, there are excellent HAQ, as in High Accuracy Quartz from Certina for much less than the non-HAQ Longines. More accurate than 10 seconds per YEAR.

Also Bulova Accutron quartz are IMHO better and way less expensive than Longines. They are more accurate than most quartz, though not technically considered HAQ, as they lack one feature called TC, temperature compensation. I highly recommend them as well.

You hate demagnitizing, and other folks hate changing dead batteries in a quartz.

This website is full of many guys who are old fashioned about their watches, meaning they like mechanicals and quartz ain't.

As for dead batteries, Seiko, Citizen and Casio make excellent solar charged watches that last decades before needing a battery. Some of my solars turned 20 yo this year, still fully charged by the Sun on original battery. I expect they will outlive me.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Jenna. Welcome.

I cannot think of any good reason to NOT buy a discontinued watch model. With this movement, you should have no trouble with it for a very LONG time. Additionally, if you were unfortunate to experience such a thing, it is a "readily" available movement, so to speak.

With a topic on luxury items, everything is an opinion, nothing personal against you in all the above responses, just advice from well meant places- it is all a want not a need.

Is $1,100 a bargain for this watch- probably not. I would offer them less and see where you end up. You might just surprise yourself and make the watch that much more special to you.

Is the quartz more practical- YES.
Are many enthusiasts partial to automatics due to the romance of a mechanical movement- YES.
Some only collect mechanical movement watches. Some only collect quartz. Some have a mixture. Go with where your heart is. Convenience and a "nice" watch that makes you feel good at a price you are happy with- if it ticks the boxes- GO FOR IT!

Is $1,100 a lot to pay for a "simple" quartz- I think so but I am not looking for such a watch. 
Is $1,100 a lot to pay for a high-end quartz- well that is another question and one that this Longines does not meet. 
* high-end quartz- high accuracy, high frequency, thermo-compensated etc etc



I love watches. I love that not everybody loves watches. I love talking to people who love watches. Enjoy your watch and your watch journey.

B79


----------



## mrv (Aug 23, 2010)

There's nothing wrong in paying over $1000 for a quartz watch, especially if it has diamonds. Mechanical and automatic watches are not practical for a busy woman - for example, I don't have time to constantly set them up and keep them on winders, take them to the watch place to be serviced, make sure they're keeping a good time, etc. I have several dozens of watches in my collection, I will need a spreadsheet just to make sure they are all being wound, serviced, and keep the right time. When I'm in a hurry and getting ready to go to work, I don't have time to set them and make sure they are correct so I will not be late, I need to grab the watch and go, not spend more time on it. I think men usually don't have that many responsibilities at home, so they have more time to play with their toys. I used to have a collection of mechanical watches, and it was simply not practical for a busy person.

As for the price, I usually buy my watches used for cheap and clean/polish/restore them to new condition myself, but I understand that not everybody have time or ability to do it, and sometimes you just want a new shiny watch, not a project. Does the poster have time, expertise, and patience to drive around or comb the internet for a better price? The watch is worth exactly how much she wants to pay for it. If she really likes it and it will make her happy, there's nothing wrong with the price. Can it be found for less? Probably. Does the time and effort spent looking for a better price justify the discount? It's for her to decide. There's nothing wrong with this price or this watch.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What is wrong with a "watch like that"? I don't really have more to spend right now. I am not a watch expert so I would love your perspective. I am looking for something that:
> 
> 1. Is USD 1200 or less. This is a pretty hard cap. Can't do more right now no matter how good a value it is. Sometimes I can, but not right now.
> 2. Is a moderate size. My wrist is fairly small.
> ...


There's no reason not to buy a discontinued model. I'd make sure it wasn't used, and have the store put a new battery in it. Longines _is_ a well-respected brand, and that watch is about half of original retail. If you like it, I think that's a fair price. If you want to see what else your money will buy, other brands to look at in your price range which have nice, feminine style watches are Raymond Weil, Baume et Mercier, Ebel, Frederique Constant, Tissot, and Hamilton. If you'd like diamonds, you're not going to find a bargain-basement priced watch anyway, which some people are forgetting here. I would buy grey market, but that's JMO. Let us know what you decide on and post a picture when you get it.

As to the quartz-mechanical debate, if I want to have a quartz battery changed in a nice watch, my choices are the teenager at the local JC Penney jewelry counter, or a 6-hour round trip to the nearest watch store. I'm only buying mechanical now. Different priorities for different people.

P.S. If you're going with a mother-of-pearl face, make sure to see the watch before buying or that it's returnable. All MOP is not created equal, and you want a nice piece.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

Regarding quartz v. mechanical, these is zero practical advantage for mechanical: they are less accurate and much more expensive to service.

A quartz watch needs only three things: battery changes, occasional replacement of waterproof seals, and if the movement ever develops a problem, a new movement. None of this is expensive, and the teenager at the mall is up to the task of changing a battery. Or, you can buy the tools and change the battery yourself.

A mechanical watch needs a service every 5-10 years. Depending on the watch being serviced and what is being done, cost can easily approach what the watch you want costs.

Many people seem to view the difference between a quartz and a mechanical the same way they might view the difference between a cubic zirconium and a diamond. They both serve the same purpose. One is simple, inexpensive, and boringly predictable. The other requires significantly more time, effort, and skill to arrive at the end result, and will still have imperfections, but that is why it is regarded as valuable.

Regarding cost of the watch, quartz movements start at about $10, the most typical price is about $20, and the highest I have seen for sale retail is about $60 (I have not yet seen a HAQ movement for sale as a separate watch component). So, the movement in a $5,000 quartz watch is very often no different than the movement in a $200 quartz watch. Since the heart of the watch is the movement, that value proposition can be a bit hard to understand, but if the watch has other expensive features; it can still work. As with any other purchase, research needs to be done. There are watch brands (none of which are currently being discussed in this thread) that charge several hundred dollars for watches that contain low-grade quartz movements. I would be ok with standard grade quartz at that price, but not low grade.

I do look for HAQ if I am buying quartz, but have yet to see one offered in a watch size of less than 40mm with the exception of Certina, so it may be unrealistic to expect that in a ladies’ watch.

Movements in mechanical watches are much more likely to be of a grade that is commensurate with the price, but exceptions to this are numerous. It is quite easy to pay a lot of money for a watch that can be off by more than a minute in 2 days and still be within spec.

Bottom line: if quartz is the only objection, then there is no reason to avoid this watch.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrv (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually, Omega quartz ladies movements cost $70 - $100, $200 watch movements are usually $10-$20, $5000 watches has $100 movements.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

mrv said:


> Actually, Omega quartz ladies movements cost $70 - $100, $200 watch movements are usually $10-$20, $5000 watches has $100 movements.


Good point, but the quartz movements for the Omega ladies' watches I have looked at have accuracy ratings that are no better than less expensive quartz movements. The price difference is likely just paying for the name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

mrv said:


> There's nothing wrong in paying over $1000 for a quartz watch, especially if it has diamonds. Mechanical and automatic watches are not practical for a busy woman - for example, I don't have time to constantly set them up and keep them on winders, take them to the watch place to be serviced, make sure they're keeping a good time, etc. I have several dozens of watches in my collection, I will need a spreadsheet just to make sure they are all being wound, serviced, and keep the right time. When I'm in a hurry and getting ready to go to work, I don't have time to set them and make sure they are correct so I will not be late, I need to grab the watch and go, not spend more time on it. I think men usually don't have that many responsibilities at home, so they have more time to play with their toys. I used to have a collection of mechanical watches, and it was simply not practical for a busy person.
> 
> As for the price, I usually buy my watches used for cheap and clean/polish/restore them to new condition myself, but I understand that not everybody have time or ability to do it, and sometimes you just want a new shiny watch, not a project. Does the poster have time, expertise, and patience to drive around or comb the internet for a better price? The watch is worth exactly how much she wants to pay for it. If she really likes it and it will make her happy, there's nothing wrong with the price. Can it be found for less? Probably. Does the time and effort spent looking for a better price justify the discount? It's for her to decide. There's nothing wrong with this price or this watch.


You hit the nail on the head. I don't want my watch to be a project. I have three watches right now. A Citizen Eco Drive, a Hamilton automatic, and the Longines that I wound up buying yesterday.

I don't mind setting the Hamilton if I don't wear it for a few days. My Citizen Eco Drive is a little bit dainty for everyday use. It has a small face that can be difficult to read. I wear this at night. I wanted something else that is a bit bigger that I can wear in between trips to the mall to get the Hamilton demagnetized. The place I bought the Hamilton doesn't charge me for demagnetizing it but I don't want to go in to the mall frequently. I wanted something with a different look from the Hamilton. The Longines is about the same size. I like a bigger face for every day wear. I was looking for something with diamonds to differentiate the watch. Others have mentioned B&M, Frederique Constant in this price range but I didn't see anything.

I think your observations about the difference between men and women are spot on. Yesterday when we were shopping my husband stopped to look at this watch:

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/artix-skeleton/01-734-7714-4054-07-5-19-81fc

To me, this would be a nightmare. I like a simple face. He is totally mesmerized by the innards of the watch. He loves that you can see the front and the back and if you wind it you can see the action. I may try to get him a similar watch. My father bought my son this Tissot when he graduated from high school:

https://us.tissotshop.com/tissot-tradition-powermatic-80-open-heart-5.html

I don't see the charm and I do think men like the stuff more. I just want a watch that is pretty and keeps good time.

People are talking like the Longines can be found much cheaper than $1100. I saw it online at a few different grey market dealers for between $1500-$1600. I wound up getting it at an authorized dealer, with lifetime battery changes for $1100. I dedicated 2 days to watch shopping. That's all I have time for. I thought I would be less busy when my youngest left the house but that hasn't happened. I am still really really busy.

Thanks to everyone who commented. I appreciate your help.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

Glad you got what you wanted. 

That skeleton dial your husband liked is one of the few I have seen that is reasonably easy to read. I also like skeleton dials and exhibition casebacks but have not bought one for myself partially due to the readability issue. I did recently buy a much less expensive one for my son (now 8) to wear when he gets bigger. I am partially hoping he thinks it is neat, and partially hoping to cultivate an interest in how things work.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrv (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a vintage manual no-brand-name ladies skeleton watch - yes, it very pretty and fascinating to watch everything move, but again, it's just a pretty toy, not very practical... men and women just think differently.



BillSWPA said:


> Good point, but the quartz movements for the Omega ladies' watches I have looked at have accuracy ratings that are no better than less expensive quartz movements. The price difference is likely just paying for the name.


This thing about accuracy is probably true, but I personally buy Omega for quality, beauty and workmanship, not for the movement. It's beautifully made, feels amazing on the wrist, and simply nothing compares (I tried )


----------

